
On the Difficulty of Learning to Program (2002) - sndean
http://www.psy.gla.ac.uk/~steve/localed/jenkins.html
======
ZeroGravitas
Regarding simple languages designed for teaching. I'm a big fan of the use of
tools to let you program in a sane subset of a real world language. E.g. you
can still run your JS anywhere, but if you enforce various jshint style rules
on yourself, you'll generally be much happier. An even stronger version of
that could be used to train people by catching things that are odd but not
definately invalid. Later those training wheels can be loosened or removed
totally.

A possible side effect would be to generate better error messages on syntax
errors etc., in many languages these are actively unhelpful to beginners,
pointing away from the root problem.

------
spyspy
> "Programming should be taught by those who can teach programming and not
> those who can program"

This can be extended to any discipline. Being an expert in a subject != being
an expert in teaching that subject.

